
The Extraordinary Nazca Prehistoric Balloon - cpeterso
http://nott.com/nazca/
======
egwynn
Title (disappointingly) suggests they have evidence that the Nazca _did_ use
hot air balloons. No such evidence is presented. This describes the creation
of a proof-of-concept hot air balloon using period technology. That’s neat,
but it’s pretty different from finding historical evidence.

------
DanAndersen
This concept was also featured in the adventure game "The Journeyman Project
3: Legacy of Time", where the player travels back in time to an Incan
settlement that was meant to be the inspiration for El Dorado, and discovers
that simple hot-air balloons were used for transport.

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Journeyman_Project_3:_Lega...](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Journeyman_Project_3:_Legacy_of_Time)

[http://www.mobygames.com/images/shots/l/167030-the-
journeyma...](http://www.mobygames.com/images/shots/l/167030-the-journeyman-
project-3-legacy-of-time-windows-screenshot.jpg)

[http://www.mobygames.com/images/shots/l/167031-the-
journeyma...](http://www.mobygames.com/images/shots/l/167031-the-journeyman-
project-3-legacy-of-time-windows-screenshot.jpg)

------
jaclaz
They _could_ have also built man-lifting kites:

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Samuel_Franklin_Cody#Kites](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Samuel_Franklin_Cody#Kites)

------
clueless123
I am pretty familiar with the Nazca geoglyphs. (flown over several times) I
favour the theory of tethered kites as the are steady 25mph winds over the
area, pretty much every afternoon.

While flying a local "expert" (Eddy Herran) on the area, he showed me a
geoglyph resembling a basic hang glider (rogallo wing).

Flying over the Nazca lines, stands as one of the most mind-bending
experiences of my life. The whole area is full of mysticism and unexplained
situations.

------
LoSboccacc
> It is incorrect to say that the lines can not be seen from the ground. They
> are visible from atop the surrounding foothills

cool technology but the conclusion where made from a false assumption. it
still may or may not be possible that lines where drawn in such fashion, but
the theory itself as exposed sits on very shaky ground.

~~~
ams6110
IMO much more likely that the lines were drawn as some kind of worship to gods
believed to live in the sky, rather than for viewing by humans floating
overhead in balloons.

~~~
clueless123
I think the idea of flying to see them is not the final objective.. just a
mean to see the results of your works.

Maria Reich (Principal investigator) found out a lot of correlation between
some drawings and star constellations. She also found several straight lines
aligned with key calendar days like harvest , summer & winter solstice and so
on.

------
devrandomguy
Inspect -> delete <head>, delete #main-nav.

There, now I can read it.

~~~
Zelphyr
Applies to most web sites these days, sadly.

------
kwhitefoot
> to dare to invade the territory of the Angles.

They travelled further than I thought.

Hell of a balloon ride all the way to northern Europe.

------
Nomentatus
It's worth noting that the ancient Chinese used hot air balloons, as toys and
signalling devices, etc.

